# 68 GTO Dual Stage Air Cleaner Question



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

PHS doc's for my '68 GTO shows it was built with: Air Cleaner-Dual Stage-HD. code 731. The air cleaner currently on the car is a single snorkel black base with 17" chrome lid with paper filter. Is this the dual stage HD or just the standard air cleaner? Thanks.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Dual snorkel was available in 69. Dual stage air cleaner is the type of filter. Matt


----------



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

Alrighty then. Found my answer on yenko.net. Funny that the person who was looking for the same information said that he had posted the same Q on the GTO forum and only heard crickets. I can relate.


----------



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

Oops. Sorry Matt. As i posted your post showed up. Yes, same air cleaner but with a foam filter and a different decal. Thanks.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

I know... highly technical name for something so simple. If you lived on a gravel road, you would definitely want the heavy duty dual stage cutting edge technology air filter.  Matt


----------



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

For those who come to this thread about the dual stage HD air filter for a '68 GTO, which has an option code of 731, here is what i found out. The dual stage was a foam ring that stretched around the paper element, therefore, dual stage. The correct AC/Delco part number is A279C. I found a supplier on Amazon that had two left in stock and i ordered one. Not cheap, but correct. Was NOS and arrived in a dusty AC/Delco box but looked great and the foam ring was not dry rotted. The correct decal # in the Ames catalog is X182. Attached are a couple of photos i took. I hope this helps someone in the future looking for the info i was looking for.


----------

